# Convertible Cars



## Cikomyr (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi there. I want to know if it is a bad idea to have a convertible in Dubai. Except for the lack of space, off course. I was thinking more in terms related to the heat, the dust and the sun.

Thank you


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I would say it's definately a bad idea in my books. There are some about, but not many. In winter it might be ok, but summer it would kill you. Plus it's hot and smelly outside all the time anyways.

The only time I have my windows down is Friday morning when there is no one else on the road!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello. I will be moving to Dubai at the end of next month and I am definitely looking forward to it!!!

In regards to your post, I would agree with Alli. I have been on holiday to Dubai a few times before and personally, I would not recommend driving with the top down in 50 degree heat. Walking is bad enough, never mind before stuck in a traffic jam with the hot sun beating down on you! I am originally from the tropics despite living in the UK for the past few years. Even I found the heat a bit much!!! I could barely breathe and had a permanent headache!!!

Saying that, you could always go for it, depending on your personal choice and just have the top up and the A/C on max during the hotter months! I'm sure that during the cooler months, you would definitely look as cool as the weather!


----------

